# Chopin art songs



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

Check this out:






It is called Spring (Wiosna in Polish). Here it is sung in Polish and with better sound quality:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

That was very nice - Chopin's songs don't seem to be well-known outside Poland. Are they all (or mostly) to Polish texts? Is this very modest piano accompaniment typical, or are there any which are more challenging, like Schubert or Brahms?


----------



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

Chopin's songs are rarely recorded and not very well known in Poland either. They are considered rare. He wrote about 20 songs set to Polish poetry. I have no idea where the French version came from but I found it interesting. Other songs also include a bit more complex and unusual piano accompaniment, for example:











However, I also heard they were meant for the enjoyment of people singing and playing at home so they were not meant to be very difficult.


----------

